
Ask HN: How to feel confident for being a short man? - 0x54MUR41
I am 24 years old and 5&#x27; 6&#x27;&#x27; tall. I don&#x27;t know why I just don&#x27;t feel confident when I meet people    who are taller than me. Do you have suggestion?<p>Thank you.
======
gradschool
Stand up straight, wear platform shoes, and think of some role models who
accomplished a lot without being tall (e.g., Sammy Davis Jr. and R.
Buckminster Fuller off the top of my head). Although it won't make you taller,
consider working out at the gym to bulk up a little. Not everybody your height
feels self-conscious about it, so maybe some particular person or event in
your past has made you feel that way. If so, then figure out what it is and
deconstruct it.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Thank you.

